# Свёкор моей мамы



## Lellerussian

Привет всем!

Ищу альтернатив для "Это мой дедушка". Правилно ли сказать "Он является свекром моей мамы"? Проблема в том, что мне надо указать все отношения в семье, но в последний раз я употреблял конструкцию "Это мой...". Я пытаяся найти какие-то альтернативы, но безуспешно.

Заранее благодарю за оперативный ответ!


----------



## GCRaistlin

Смотря какой дедушка. Если действительно свекр, то правильно. Папин папа?


----------



## Lellerussian

Мне надо просто описать генеалогическое дерево. Спасибо за ответ. Значит "xxx является (свекром/дедушкой/и т д) моего/моей (мамы/папы/и т д)" ' это правильная конструкция?


----------



## Vovan

*Свёкор*  - отец мужа. 
_Женщина говорит: "Это отец моего мужа. Мне он приходится свёкром".
Её сын/дочь добавляет: "Для моей матери он свёкор, а для меня он дед по отцу".
_​*Тесть* - отец жены. 
_Мужчина говорит: "Это отец моей жены. Мне он приходится тестем".
Его сын/дочь добавляет: "Для моего отца он тесть, а для меня он дед по матери"._​


----------



## Lellerussian

Я знаю кто кем является в семье. Я просто хотел приукрасить свое высказывание, чтобы постоянно не рассказывать "это это это". Надеюсь, что вы меня понимаете. Извините из-за низкого уровня моего русского.


----------



## Vovan

*Lellerussian*, обычно дедушек мы зовем дедушками, а бабушек бабушками, но иногда можем сказать "папа/мама отца", "мамина/папина мама", "мамин/папин отец" и т.п.

Не все подобные сочетания хорошо звучат: например, "мамина мать" звучит не очень хорошо! "Свёкор" и "тесть" в таких случаях не употребляются!

К слову, "является" звучит очень неестественно, официально. Обычно мы говорим: "Это - <..>".

_А: "А это ты с кем на фотографии?"
Б: "Это папин отец"._​


----------



## Lellerussian

Тогда есть возможность, чтобы употребить другую конструкцию чем "Это"?


----------



## Vovan

Lellerussian said:


> Тогда есть возможность, чтобы употребить другую конструкцию чем "Это"?


Можно сказать, например, так:
_А вот эта очаровательная старушка приходится мне бабушкой по маме._ (приходиться = relate to someone as a family member; when used about one's parents, it demonstrates lack of affection)
_Елена Григорьевна, папина мама.
Елена Григорьевна - папина мама.
Познакомьтесь/познакомься/знакомьтесь/знакомься с дядей Стёпой, маминым отцом!
А вот эта вот приходится мне матерью. _(rude)​Всё зависит от того, что́ вы хотите сказать, кому, зачем, в какой ситуации...


----------



## Awwal12

"Дедушка по отцу", "дедушка по матери" и т.д.
"Свёкор моей мамы", боюсь, просто взорвёт мозг среднему русскоязычному.


----------



## Q-cumber

Lellerussian said:


> Мне надо просто описать генеалогическое дерево. Спасибо за ответ. Значит "xxx является (свекром/дедушкой/и т д) моего/моей (мамы/папы/и т д)" ' это правильная конструкция?


Пожалуй, описание генеалогического дерева - единственный случай, когда может пригодиться подобная конструкция.  Вы показываете на линию на схеме, соединяющую вашего деда и вашу мать, и говорите: "-- Ххх является свёкром моей мамы / свёкром по отношению к моей маме (матери)". Но я бы скорее сказал "приходится свёкром моей матери". То есть ваш вариант технически правильный, но в повседневной жизни его использовать практически невозможно.


----------



## Budspok

Awwal12 - Не взорвёт, если мать в настоящее время замужем не за Вашим отцом.


----------



## Q-cumber

Budspok said:


> Awwal12 - Не взорвёт, если мать в настоящее время замужем не за Вашим отцом.


Да, мне тоже эта мысль в голову приходила.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> Да, мне тоже эта мысль в голову приходила.


Даже если она замужем и не за отцом, то стоит помнить ещё о том, что добрая половина населения уже крайне смутно представляет себе само значение слова "свёкор".


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Даже если она замужем и не за отцом, то стоит помнить ещё о том, что добрая половина населения уже крайне смутно представляет себе само значение слова "свёкор".


Я думаю, женской половине человечества слово "свёкор", как и "свекровь", очень хорошо знакомо.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Я думаю, женской половине человечества слово "свёкор", как и "свекровь", очень хорошо знакомо.


В случаях, когда большая семья живёт вместе со старшими родственниками мужа, жена довольно скоро начнёт называть их просто «мама» и «папа», или «бабушка» и «дедушка», соответственно. Но если жена будет говорить о них с кем-то или о них будут судачить соседки, то в ходу будут как раз «свёкор» и «свекровь».


----------



## paolalormar

Некорректно. Свекор вашей матери может не быть вашим родственником в случае, если у мамы было несколько мужей (соответственно, несколько свекров).
Отец моего отца или дедушка по отцу корректнее.


----------



## veklingua

Lellerussian said:


> Привет всем!
> 
> Ищу альтернатив для "Это мой дедушка". Правилно ли сказать "Он является свекром моей мамы"? Проблема в том, что мне надо указать все отношения в семье, но в последний раз я употреблял конструкцию "Это мой...".



Если бы Вы в Вашем примере оставили "дедушку", я думаю, ответы были бы по теме Вашего вопроса - а так все сразу зацепились за "свёкра мамы", что действительно, по выражению Awwal12, немножко "взрывает мозг" )  "Он является дедушкой / братом / шурином / свекром (только, желательно, не мамы )) " и т.д. - грамматически приемлемо, но звучит как сухой факт, формально и неестественно.  Возможно, для описания генеалогического дерева где-то подойдет, но если вы хотите более живой рассказ, то лучше сказать "приходится" (но не более 1-2-х раз, злоупотреблять им тоже нельзя!).  А в основном лучше вообще избегать глагола как в примерах у Vovan.


----------

